# Building A Track...



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK guys, looking for advise.....I have a RC18B, But Want to buy a BRP. In my basement I have maped out an area 18'x8' to create a flat oval. What is the opinion from fello racers on my track size and recommended material for Barriers?
I was planning to use a commercial grade type of carpet. need to keep it as cheap as possiable. thanks guys.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

pvc pipe my friend theres nothing less expensive than that 
a ten foot stick is less than two bucks


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree with pvc
hpi web site has a how to build a track, they use pvc, looks great for brp, etc...

go to hpiracing.com
cars and trucks
micro rs4
how to build a micro track


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i bought enough stuff to build a 30 x 50 foot track for less than 40 bucks


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

survey says....PVC.As for carpet,Idont know how foams would work on regular carpet,I have never ran on anything but the crc ozite stuff with foams, as for size, my mini-z track is larger than 8x18. its 16x 20 and I still wish I had more room!!Just not enough straight to wind out on.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

you can keep it real cheap just by using roofing paper , but its kinda dusty although it has great traction ..


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks for the tips guys. I'll have to look into the PVC pipe. Roofing paper huh? I'll look into that as well.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yes we raced on roofing paper also great traction plus if you are makeing an oval you can take chock and draw the lanes on the track 
that way you have the dotted lines too just like at daytona


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

with the roofing paper, did you run foams?


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

The foams that come with kit are perfect and they wear for a really long time on the roofing paper . You don't even need any traction compound.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yes we ran foams and like vn said the wear was perfect


----------



## legends_remain (Jun 14, 2005)

hmm would this roofing paper work well for a mini T track? as cepaw mentioned, we are going to build it to the HPI mini track specs but thinking maybe with the roofing paper to try and keep cost down. if attendance picks up we will more than likely buy some ozite carpet.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

it should work really well


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

18'x8' oval is it OK for a Associated 1/18 car 'out of the box' or I'd have to change gearing to make it a little slower and driveable?


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

do you use tape the roofing paper together on the top or bottom? also what kind of tape?


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

We used carpet tape from the underside , the tape was also double sided and just as thin if not thinner than the paper itself so once the peices were taped together they could be held in place pretty good . You gotta be a little easy with it when you are marshalling your shoes grab even better tracion and can ripp the paper . Good Luck


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Just use ice guard. It will stick plenty good!


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

we run on rcp, not only can you adjust it it is easy to clean up.


----------

